# installation problem with bootloader



## roelof (May 8, 2011)

Hello, 

I have two disks, one of 80G with Win7, and one of 60G with at this moment Opensuse and Minix. Now I want to switch from Opensuse to FreeBSD. On the first disk Opensuse installed grub. What is the best way to tell the installer what bootloader I need, so all three will start?

Roelof.


----------



## wblock@ (May 10, 2011)

grub is your boot loader, so don't install any from FreeBSD.  The grub menu entry will need to be edited, but I don't use grub (or grub2, which is different) and can't offer details.  EasyBCD may be simpler to use.


----------

